# Wild Betta Siamorientalis



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgWUy-Ucraw


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Such beautiful fish!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is that a Pothos (Devil's Ivy) plant in with them???

I want one, or two or three......


----------



## GhostFeather (Jun 23, 2011)

Love them!!
Might be the next ones I buy from you!!
Bill


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

SeaKnight said:


> Such beautiful fish!!!!!!!!!!!!! Is that a Pothos (Devil's Ivy) plant in with them???
> 
> I want one, or two or three......


They are Anubias plants they need little to no light to grow and they are hardy plants perfect for bettas


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

GhostFeather said:


> Love them!!
> Might be the next ones I buy from you!!
> Bill


Thanks ^^ you should buy 1 pair soon i have a few very beautiful right now it wont last long hahahaa


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aich8OboYc4


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

That's really interesting! I've never bred bettas before. Is it usual for both make and female to flash vertical bars? (I thought only females). Also it looked like the female was in charge and playing hard to get.  Is that usual too? And I love the displays your guy did. Really flashy and beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

BettaFran said:


> That's really interesting! I've never bred bettas before. Is it usual for both make and female to flash vertical bars? (I thought only females). Also it looked like the female was in charge and playing hard to get.  Is that usual too? And I love the displays your guy did. Really flashy and beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


only happens in wild bettas and domestic females you wont see it much in domestic bettas


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoILQcKv25M


----------



## BettaFran (May 22, 2013)

K. Thanks for the info, Setsuna. I like the bubblenest budding one too


----------

